# Hispaniola Amazon



## tortadise (Jan 11, 2018)

Shot in the dark. But lots of avian hobbyist are also chelonian hobbyists. We’re looking for any keepers of Hispaniola Amazons (Amazona Ventralis) to do cooperative breeding loan for this rare species.




Can email me through our website
www.tortoisesanctuary.org


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 11, 2018)

tortadise said:


> Shot in the dark. But lots of avian hobbyist are also chelonian hobbyists. We’re looking for any keepers of Hispaniola Amazons (Amazona Ventralis) to do cooperative breeding loan for this rare species.
> 
> View attachment 227371
> 
> ...



GOOD LUCK in this WONDERFUL cause!!!!!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## tortadise (Jan 12, 2018)

Moozillion said:


> GOOD LUCK in this WONDERFUL cause!!!!!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Why thank you!


----------

